# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Sắc màu lung linh phố cổ Hội An

## hangnt

(Du lịch Đà Nẵng) - Phố cổ Hội An lung linh trong đêm với mô hình nhà cổ, chùa Cầu, đèn lồng và trò chơi chuốt gốm, cờ làng...



Ngõ nhỏ, phố nhỏ lung linh trong đêm với tường rêu phong cổ kính của phố cổ Hội An.





Mô hình Chùa Cầu to và nhỏ tràn ngập ngày hội.





Nhà cổ với cổng khép kín và chiếc xe đạp.



Đèn lồng, đặc trưng của đêm Hội An được bày bán.



Một ngôi nhà gỗ độc đáo.



Xe tay kéo của thời xưa.



Mô hình đền tháp Mỹ Sơn, di sản văn hóa Thế giới đã được UNESCO công nhận.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## hangnt

Hình tượng người nông dân đánh bắt tôm cá.



Hát Bài Chòi, một nét văn hóa độc đáo người dân Quảng Nam.



Trò chơi thử tài chuốt gốm.



Viết thư pháp.



Cờ làng, một trò chơi truyền thống của người dân xứ Quảng.



Thưởng thức ẩm thực xứ Quảng trong lòng Hà Nội

----------

